# anybody ever try to sit in the back???



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

the room in the back seats are too [email protected] small. i'm 6'2" and there's absolutely no freaking way *anybody* can sit behind me. there's literally 1.5" (maybe less) of room between the front seatback and the beginning of the rear seat. now, who can possible fit there? it defeats the purpose of having 4 doors. ya know?

anyway, they should have made it a 2 door. i've not yet been able to drive with someone sitting behind me, which is not necessarily a bad thing altogether... except when you're attempting to drive more than 3 people in relative comfort.



anyway, i'm done venting.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

i use the rear doors to put stuff in the back seat. 

also not everybody is 6'2" so not everybody has their seat all the way back... i'm 6'4" so i do too, but the passanger side seat has room behind it.

so ha! j/k! i too wish there was a 2dr.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Compared to you two at 6' 1" I'm short  but practically any compact I've seen has the same problem. If you want more room back there you're just going to have to get a bigger car. With a driver of more average height it's not really a problem however.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL -Yo- Im only 5'8" and there is some room behind me.I had 4 people in it pretty comfertable last night.(I did have to scoot up a bit from my normal laid back seating position) For the most part it is usable space. I normally use the back seat to put stuff in also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

prymal said:


> *the room in the back seats are too [email protected] small. i'm 6'2" and there's absolutely no freaking way *anybody* can sit behind me. there's literally 1.5" (maybe less) of room between the front seatback and the beginning of the rear seat. now, who can possible fit there? it defeats the purpose of having 4 doors. ya know?
> 
> anyway, they should have made it a 2 door. i've not yet been able to drive with someone sitting behind me, which is not necessarily a bad thing altogether... except when you're attempting to drive more than 3 people in relative comfort.
> 
> ...


The rear doors are for insurance puposes... if the car was a coupe your rear end would be more sore form insurance payments. I pay 267 a month (which sucks considering my car payment is 297. Those rear seats are abrasive anyway my girl got brush burned from them.

-Steven C.


----------



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: anybody ever try to sit in the back???*



Steven C. said:


> *
> 
> The rear doors are for insurance puposes... if the car was a coupe your rear end would be more sore form insurance payments. I pay 267 a month (which sucks considering my car payment is 297. Those rear seats are abrasive anyway my girl got brush burned from them.
> 
> *


whoah... $267?!?!? i'm paying $480 every 6 months ($80/mo).


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

The rear doors and back seat are most of the reason I bought the car. I wouldn't have bought it if it was a 2 door. One of the first things I did when I found it at the dealer was to sit in the back seat. That back seat and back doors have come in quiet handy for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

The rear doors and back seat also sold me on the car.I had to have a 4 door car but wanted one worthy of my sporty personality! my car pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: anybody ever try to sit in the back???*



prymal said:


> *
> 
> whoah... $267?!?!? i'm paying $480 every 6 months ($80/mo). *


Put it this way I had/have a heavy foot in my other car... so my insurance is substantially higher. damn $80?!? You damn goody, goody!

-Steven C.


----------



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

no, i'm 30 with a good driving record.


----------

